# Abandoned house



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 16, 2011)

I need some advice. I know of an old abandoned house. It is a very old house. It's is stable, not caving in or anything. I looked in it when I was younger, there were some coke cans, a couch, and some other rubbish, along with a few semi-friendly cats. It was being lived in in the 1950s. Could this be a good place for bottles? The problem is that I don't know the owner. Is there any way to find out who owns the house? If it were in the middle of nowhere, I would go in. However, this house is in a residential neighborhood...


----------



## div2roty (Jul 16, 2011)

I for one think trespassing is always a good idea.

 Seriously, you should look into who owns the house.  Town records would help, but you could also ask the neighbors.  I doubt the cats would know however.


----------



## Anthonicia (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been in your position quite a few times.  I can tell u that I went in every single one without permission.  I am sure that the legal ramifications would stipulate trespassing.  As long as you aren't tearing up the house while you are in there then I don't think anyone would have a huge problem with u going in and looking through "garbage".

 If anyone approaches u and asks what u are doing just smile and be very polite.  Tell them the truth.  You aren't ripping copper pipes out the walls or anything.  Don't worry too much about it bud!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 16, 2011)

> but you could also ask the neighbors


 
 There's a problem with that... The neighbors are dead... Their houses were abandoned also and were torn down a couple years ago.


 I would take your advice Anthonicia, but there is a sign with big red letters saying 'KEEP OUT.' The door is boarded up to boot.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're old enough to wonder if it's OK or not, you're old enough to get took to the cop shop, so don't go in there.. probly not a good place for bottles anyhow..


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not shure if it would even be worth it. I wouldn't be surprised if the homeless live there every now and then. There was an old abandoned mill by the Pemi. river that I decided I'd take a look at. I don't know if it was gated off at that time (I think it was), but whatever the case I got in and looked around. Their were two moldy couches and trash dating from the 1980's-present everywhere. The building was very unstable. I went up a crooked staircase and peeked into the upper level. If I stepped on it I probably would have broken through the floor. All I saw was more trash, so I just left. They ended up tearing it down less then a year later. You never know, but with it being locked up with "KEEP OUT" signs, I think you'd have more luck looking somewhere else. Or better yet, find out who owns the place and see if said person would be okay with you looking around.


----------



## Anthonicia (Jul 16, 2011)

The best building I ever searched was abandoned.  Granted it was an out building, but it had a kids bottle collection from the 60's to early 80's in it.  I found hillbilly mtn dews, white lightnings, sun drop, dr peppers, well u get the picture.  Tons of acls.  So, u never know.  More times than not it is only garbage.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not worth going to Jail[].


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 16, 2011)

If it's even old enough to rummage through for bottles, I would look at the back yard before entering the house. If there are privies in the yard, as well as the yards to the houses that got tore down, then it may be worth trying to get permission to dig those. If the property is in poor condition, you could offer to clean the place up a little if they will let you dig the pits. If you pull some killer stuff out of the ground, it may be worth a look inside the crawl space or attic? You can get property owners names from the city records.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 16, 2011)

Try to find out who knows it, before digging any privies.  There was a very old, beautiful abandoned house near my hometown, but it had signs, and a security system, so I never ventured near it.  There was another one, which no one owned, and I wished I could buy.  There was a lot of cool stuff in there.  I even took Joe with me, when he visited me, but we didn't have a flashlight to get inside.  I'll see if I can dig up a pic for you.  The other thing is, you never know who or what might be living in there.  

 Definitely look into who owns it and get permission.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's mine.  I'm not sure of the exact date on it.   This is the one I was able to go into.  Lots of neat furniture and stuff.  Joe may have something to add about it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 16, 2011)

I know this is your thread, but I found some more cool pics.  I'll just post one more for now.  I also have a picture of an outbuilding and a chimney.  The attic in this house, although big, is absolutely sweltering, with no air in the Summer.  I like the little balcony up there.


----------



## dogtx (Jul 16, 2011)

Go to the City hall and find out.
  City Assessor , Just get the address


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 17, 2011)

It's an old house. It is 3 stories. You can tell it's old just by looking at it. It does have some lawn. Since it had houses on either side of it, I don't think it would have had dump. My Grandfather did oil work there in the '40s once he was out of WWII. It's a real neat house. Apart from the garage, it is in good pretty good shape. It's not in a high crime area. It is in Windsor VT. Big grey house. Maybe some of our VT diggers will have seen it at some point or other.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 17, 2011)

If you do end up poking around in it, and you open any cabinets or drawers, just expect mice and other critters to be taking shelter there. They have given me a scare a couple times...[]


----------



## California Dream N (Jul 17, 2011)

My 2 cents is since it is posted "Keep Out"..Go to the trouble to get permission or.. keep out... so you don't get in trouble. I live in Ca. and the folks here take those signs Seriously..Just my thoughts...Good Luck..Whatever you decide... Norene


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  California Dream N
> 
> My 2 cents is since it is posted "Keep Out"..Go to the trouble to get permission or.. keep out... so you don't get in trouble. I live in Ca. and the folks here take those signs Seriously..Just my thoughts...Good Luck..Whatever you decide... Norene


 I agree if it has a sign KEEP OUT.. That is what you do unless you have permission to be in there... or you more then likely be fined and/or arrested


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Around here any abandoned, bank owned, or other wise empty house is fair game. Even empty and for sale homes are hit when the opportunity affords itself. No one around, slam it! This year alone, we have been busted several times while digging behind houses that were being shown by realtors and have yet to be booted. Most could care less and were actually interested in what was going on. We always leave the site neat and clean, with little physical evidence of our activities. The use of tarps and excellent compaction of the fill soil, plus all broken glass and pottery dumped in the bottom of the pit leaves the yard like we found it. Most are thrashed, anyway.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Jul 17, 2011)

I would definitely ask for permission if posted because some people really will call the cops; If the abandoned house is not posted, try to just drive directly in front, and don't look surprised if the owner or neighbor appears; it will be easier to ask. If they don't show up you could take a quick peek to see if it is worth asking for permission (reconnaissance).Run if you stumble upon any zombies!


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Ryan,

 You seem to be spending a fair amount of time in Windsor...The Town Offices are located at 29 Union Street on top of the Police Dept which sits on top of the Fire Dept, it is the original High School building. The tax collector is on the 3rd floor, show her the address and request the owners info or a copy of the deed/tax records it will have all of the contact info. Then go downstairs and introduce yourself to the members of the PD and tell them about your hobby and what you are doing and why that way when they see you in town in some sketchy area's like River street you will be ok, they can usually tell you who owns what and the status of the structure. Just up the street from the FD is Mill Pond and next to the dam is an old wooden building, It is the Dr Paines Celery Compound Building (the old square bottles we all own). There is some killer digging to be done all along the shore of the Connecticut River so enjoy yourself and be friendly with the locals, they are a decent group of folks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2011)

> Just up the street from the FD is Mill Pond and next to the dam is an old wooden building, It is the Dr Paines Celery Compound Building (the old square bottles we all own). There is some killer digging to be done all along the shore of the Connecticut River so enjoy yourself and be friendly with the locals, they are a decent group of folks.


 

 sounds awesome...


----------



## David Fertig (Jul 17, 2011)

Those KEEP OUT signs are for the other guy.  They aren't for you.

 Just remember - Taking without permission is theft.

 Although sometimes you can justify the liberation of a few items!


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 17, 2011)

I once found an unlisted local after checking out an abandoned farmhouse, got hundreds worth of 1940s weekly TV program guides from another, and made a nice score of bottles and stoneware after creeping into the basement of a demolished house (15% of the basement was navigable, rest was caved-in, very dangerous but I'd do it again 1,000 times). Been into many other places which cautious mothers warn their children never to enter, and it's a good thing too because otherwise those folk would have gotten to the goods before me! []

 If you can get in the house without ripping up boards or breaking anything, then I'd do it. Breaking and entering is worse than mere trespassing. Either way you won't get sent to hell for it, so be watchful for suspicious eyes and have a blast. You only live once, and I personally like living close to the edge. Makes our finite years far more interesting.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> I for one think trespassing is always a good idea.
> 
> Seriously, you should look into who owns the house.  Town records would help, but you could also ask the neighbors.  I doubt the cats would know however.


 
 I am glad we didnt have computers when I was a kid, or  I might not have explored the 100s of abandon houses that we did,[8D]


----------



## carobran (Jul 17, 2011)

there are tons of old abandoned houses around here,i could probably find some good bottles if it wasnt for stupid pine trees,they make an old house site just about impossible to get to(especially the young pine trees) you cant drive down any dirt roads around here without seeing a bunch of set out pines,my grandfather took me to several old house sites the other day and they were all covered in pines,if it wasnt for them and concrete id probably have a lot better collection[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

I never saw someone blame something on pine trees before.. how refreshing..! []


----------



## carobran (Jul 17, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif]hahaha,they really are very aggravating,you probably dont have that many in new jersey,and besides hurting my bottle hunting its getting very hard to find hardwoods to squirrel hunt in


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

We got pines-a-plenty in New Jersey.. and the squirrels are safe from your type up here..
 []


----------



## carobran (Jul 17, 2011)

YOUVE NEVER BEEN SQUIRREL HUNTING???!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

I throw nuts down from the balcony to them.. they're so cute when they stand up on their back legs and wring their little paws in anticipation of the next nut tossing.. [] What do you do, take photos.. video them? I'd love to see some of your work!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I never saw someone blame something on pine trees before.. how refreshing..! []


 
 Those dam trees!!!


----------



## splante (Jul 18, 2011)

just my two cents...if posted ,permission would be the right thing. If really isolated then I might go in for a quick check. Aren't those the type of house JASON or FREDDY KRUGER hang around.........Most towns have web access to the towns accessors data. I know here you can type in any address and find out when bought and sold and owners name


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2011)

?


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Those KEEP OUT signs are for the other guy.  They aren't for you.
> 
> ...


 Hmm.. I seem to have seen this sign somewhere else before...lol


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I throw nuts down from the balcony to them.. they're so cute when they stand up on their back legs and wring their little paws in anticipation of the next nut tossing.. [] What do you do, take photos.. video them? I'd love to see some of your work!


 _SHOOT THEM,_just when im hunting though,i usually leave the ones around my house alone,i might have to kill a couple around my house this year,theres getting to be to many,walked out the door one morning and counted 7[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## sem_yeto (Jul 18, 2011)

Probe and dig the yard, but stay out of the house. 
 If it's posted or boarded up, you will be B & E and arrested.  Not likely to get arrested for digging a hole in someone's abandoned backyard though.  35yrs digging experience talkin here...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

> SHOOT THEM


 
 Red squirrels are vicious. I was attacked by one once. It climbed a tree and jumped down at me. Luckily he missed. They are a nuisance and destroy buildings with their fangs.[:'(] Luckily there are people who keep the population under control.[] My friend got this one during the winter. We skinned her up.[]


----------



## kastoo (Jul 18, 2011)

My friends, I would not post pics of house that doesn't belong to me and then say I was in there....it could be used as evidence.   Some schmuck could just be waiting for some way to blame something that is missing on someone.  Don't let that be you.  I myself do not do that kind of stuff..I'm afraid I'd be jinxed!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

Same thing with dead squirrels.. that poor animal has relatives too... can you sleep at night anymore, Ryan, knowing you're a marked man in Squirrelville?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

> can you sleep at night anymore, Ryan, knowing you're a marked man in Squirrelville?


 
 I didn't shoot it, one of my friends did. It didn't go to waste. We skinned it and preserved it. We also took the meat. And besides, squirrels kill baby birds.[X(] I like baby birds.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah? well... I like lizards.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

I used to eat  squirrels back in the day,it made me nuts.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

Me too![] I saw a blue tailed lizard yesterday.[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

I hear they taste like chicken?[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

From.


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> I hear they taste like chicken?[]


 its true,to me they taste just like dark meat chicken,unless its a young one tou have to cook it in the crock pot are thell be tough,to me its kinda hard to eat them,because its really just a big rat,it gets harder once youve cleaned one,they dont taste too bad though,theyre fun to hunt,i hunt them just about every weekend during the season,you dont have to be as still or as quiet as when deer hunting,you should try it[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

I have done some hunting, but I don't really care for killing animals. When my friend comes over, we go hunting because he really likes hunting. I let him do the hunting. I just tag along, and watch for bottles of course!


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

i kill quite alot of animals,have you killed _any_,the only bottle ive found is an old snuff bottle,on the wild life management area we hunt at the old railroad runs down one of the boundarys,a game warden told us there used to be an old community there,a train ran off the tracks there one time and it tore the place up so bad everybody just left[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I did finish off one that my friend had wounded. And I did shoot a couple of chipmunks a few years ago.


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

them little boogers are _TOUGH_,i wish we had chipmunks around here,id like to see one[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Me too![] I saw a blue tailed lizard yesterday.[]


 I think there called blue tailed skinks


----------



## carobran (Jul 19, 2011)

there all over the place down here[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 20, 2011)

Back to the house. Here's a picture from Google Earth.


----------



## logueb (Jul 21, 2011)

There were two College girls who saw a couple of old rocking chairs on the front porch of what appeared to be an abandoned house. They thought that they would be nice in their college apartment. After all, the house looked like it was about to fall in anyway.   They loaded the chairs in the back of their car and left.  A neighbor of the owner of the house called the cops and the girls were stopped, arrested, thrown in jail.  The owner claimed that the chairs were valuable antiques that had been in the family for generations. The price he placed on the chairs placed them in the felony theft rather than just burglary. Huge fine, jail time, and a criminal record for life.  It just is not worth it. The Keep Out sign means they don't want anyone in there.  Heed the warning.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not sure about your area, but if that house was here it wouldn't be worth looking at. Not old enough to have anything but machiners. Looks 1910-15ish to me.


----------

